
Introducing Replays in Super Smash Brothers Melee - hitekker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GWkY5sQpE8
======
hitekker
This was made by a person I was once friends with in high school. I would
consider this to be one of the most interesting technical achievements in ROM
Hacking, due to the slew of features he has created using just assembler, such
as:

1) Slow motion or faster replays

2) Ability to take control of the characters mid-replay

3) View hitboxes of the character types

4) Store the replays for use in emulators (enabling wide-screen or full-HD
videos of professional matches)

and so forth.

Reddit Discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/comments/3kawbn/melee_is_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/comments/3kawbn/melee_is_getting_native_replay_functionality_with/)

